# Mit Gentoo wäre das nicht passiert...

## slick

Was habe ich gelacht als ich gestern auf dem Kölner Hauptbahnhof war. Man sieht da ja einiges im Web zu dem Thema, aber das selbst mal zu sehen. Genial sag ich nur und will es euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten!   :Laughing: 

http://img461.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10033968qi.jpg

http://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10033945yr.jpg

http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10033950qg.jpg

Schönes Erlebnis war auch mal einen Geldautomaten booten zu sehen... "Microsoft TCPIP wird geladen..." Da bleibt dann schon so ein flaues Gefühl im Bauch.

----------

## Anarcho

Am Düsseldorfer HBf auf den U-Bahnstegen wird Werbung an die Wand projeziert. Das geschieht auch mittels WinXP. Das erklärt dann auch die gelegentlichen Ausfälle. Habe da auch schon nen riesen Bluescreen auf der Wand gesehen...

----------

## michel7

Habe ich auch schon mal gesehen, bei einer Vorlesung  :lol:

----------

## franzf

Jepp, me 2.

In München in der Innenstadt. Wollte Geld abheben (wohnte damals noch in Regensburg...), für die Rückfahrkarte.

Erster Geldautomat -> Bluescreen

Beim zweiten war die Automatensoftware gecrasht und man sah den Desktop mit ner lustigen Meldung (an den OTon erinner ich mich nimmer, war aber ZIEMLICH amüsiert  :Very Happy:  ). 

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum die Dinger immer noch mit externem Tastenblock zu bedinen sind nud nicht mittels Touchscreen:

Bei dem zweiten Gerät hätte man leicht (absolut ohne Problem) den Recner unter seine Gewalt bringen können (wahrscheinlich laufen die Dinger auch noch unter Root...)

Hatte schon Angst dass ich nimmer heim komm ^^ zumindest bis die Admins das Prob gelöst hätten  :Wink: 

Hab dann auf dem Bahnhof nen Automaten einer fremden Bank verwenden müssen, über die zusätzlich abgebuchten 5¤ (oder so), welche mir nicht ausbezahlt wurden, hab ich mich natürlich gefreut  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## b3cks

Vor einigen Wochen sah das Sparkassen-Terminal in meiner Bank genauso aus. Erheitert doch ungemein, sofern man nicht auf das Gerät angewiesen ist. Mitlerweile wurden die Filialen hier neu ausgestattet. Witziger Weise reagieren die neuen Terminals schneller. Entweder setzen die nun das gute Linux ein oder die haben schnellere (Embedded?) Systeme genommen.

Edith ist dazu noch ein Link eingefallen: http://www.ulm.ccc.de/old/projekte/bankomat/

----------

## mrsteven

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Edith ist dazu noch ein Link eingefallen: http://www.ulm.ccc.de/old/projekte/bankomat/

 

 :Shocked:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## energyman76b

das letzte mal habe ich vor anderhalb Jahren was 'gesehen'

Sparkasse vor Ort, Geldautomat. MSDOS. Mit extender

Wir war schlecht.

----------

## Mr.Big

Ich weiss gar nicht was Ihr habt? 

Ist doch ein schönes "Blau". 

Wenn bloß die blöde Schrift nicht wäre.  :Wink: 

----------

## spirou

Na, kommt...in dem Moment, wo man ein Linux-System zu einem Full-blown-Desktopsystem macht ist es kein Stück stabiler als XP, eher im Gegenteil. Ich sehe unter XP weit weniger Abstürze als unter KDE (OK, hab aber unter XP nicht viel installiert und arbeite fast nur mit einer einzigen Anwendung).

Ich brauch nur beim Mails löschen einmal zu lange auf der Taste zu bleiben, schon schmiert Kmail ab. Ich brauch nur eine Webseite anzusteuern, die ein Media-Plugin benötigt, das Konqueror nicht kennt, schon crasht er. Ark hat eigentlich noch nie wirklich funktioniert, Mplayer bringt nach jedem Frame eine Fehler-Dialogbox, weil meine Soundkarte keinen Mixer hat, Amarok hängt sich nach jedem zweiten Systemstart auf...naja, die Liste könnte man ne ganze Weile weiterführen.

Klar, wenn ich nur ein Minimalsystem ohne X laufen hab, passiert natürlich nix...aber das kann ja auch nix.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Na, kommt...in dem Moment, wo man ein Linux-System zu einem Full-blown-Desktopsystem macht ist es kein Stück stabiler als XP, eher im Gegenteil. Ich sehe unter XP weit weniger Abstürze als unter KDE (OK, hab aber unter XP nicht viel installiert und arbeite fast nur mit einer einzigen Anwendung).

 

dann mach solche aussagen nicht

 *Quote:*   

> Ich brauch nur beim Mails löschen einmal zu lange auf der Taste zu bleiben, schon schmiert Kmail ab. Ich brauch nur eine Webseite anzusteuern, die ein Media-Plugin benötigt, das Konqueror nicht kennt, schon crasht er. Ark hat eigentlich noch nie wirklich funktioniert, Mplayer bringt nach jedem Frame eine Fehler-Dialogbox, weil meine Soundkarte keinen Mixer hat, Amarok hängt sich nach jedem zweiten Systemstart auf...naja, die Liste könnte man ne ganze Weile weiterführen.

 

wie immer bei OpenSource:

 - Fehler berichten (bzw. selber fixen)

 - bzw. neueste Version versuchen

bei mir laufen die oben genannten sachen stabil... statt konqueror verwend ich halt firefox.

cheers

----------

## spirou

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie immer bei OpenSource:
> 
>  - Fehler berichten (bzw. selber fixen)
> ...

 

Danke für diese unschätzbaren Weisheiten. Da wär ich natürlich selber nie drauf gekommen *SCNR*.

Darum geht es aber garnicht - sondern darum, daß bei dem üblichen Windows-gebashe meistens Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Schön, daß die Sachen bei dir funktionieren...es soll aber auch XP-User geben, für die Abstürze ein absolutes Fremdwort sind. 

Der Threadtitel ist einfach nur lächerlich, weil er so tut, als wären Abstürze unter Gentoo vollkommen unmöglich...und das stimmt ja nun ganz und garnicht.

Seht doch mal den Tatsachen mutig ins Auge: Mangelnde Stabilität ist bei XP schon lange kein Thema mehr, mit Sicherheit nicht mehr als bei Linux-Desktop-Systemen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auch eingefleischter Linux-User und meide Microsoft, wo es geht. Aber die MS-Basherei auf diese Weise ist nur infantil. Windowsler könnten ja auch von jedem abgestürzten Apachen im Web nen Screenshot machen...

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Der Threadtitel ist einfach nur lächerlich, weil er so tut, als wären Abstürze unter Gentoo vollkommen unmöglich...und das stimmt ja nun ganz und garnicht.

 

Mann mann, gehst du zum Lachen auch immer in den Keller?   :Wink: 

Spaß muß sein, und der Thread gehört eindeutig in die Kategorie 'Späßchen'.

Und stimmen tut er außerdem - ich hatte bisher jedenfalls noch mit keiner meiner Linuxkisten einen Bluescreen... Abstürze ja (genauso selten wie mit XP) aber eben keinen blauen   :Wink: 

nur so nebenbei - ist das wirklich der glorreiche Peter Huth in deinem Avatar oder täuscht das?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *spirou wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   
> 
> wie immer bei OpenSource:
> 
>  - Fehler berichten (bzw. selber fixen)
> ...

 

gerne *scnr*

 *Quote:*   

> Windowsler könnten ja auch von jedem abgestürzten Apachen im Web nen Screenshot machen...

 

ich behaupte mal, dass das unmöglich ist  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## think4urs11

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> ich behaupte mal, dass das unmöglich ist ;-)cheers

 

Quark selbstverständlich geht das, kuckst du ... http://tinyurl.com/9muet *scnr*

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   ich behaupte mal, dass das unmöglich ist ;-)cheers 
> 
> Quark selbstverständlich geht das, kuckst du ... http://tinyurl.com/9muet *scnr*

 

der hatte wohl einen bug in der registry *scnr*  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

sieht mir eher nach http error code 409 aus

----------

## maystorm

Und vor allem muß man unterscheiden zwischen dem Abstürzen einer Applikation und dem Abstürzen des Betriebssystems selbst! Ersteres zeigt, dass das BS voll da ist, indem es ungemütliche Querulanten einfach kaltstellt. Ein BSoD allerdings zeigt, dass sich das BS selber die Karten gelegt hat. Und das kommt unter Linux nun wahrlich nicht allzu häufig vor, zumindest, wenn man ausschließlich die stabilen Kernelversionen benutzt.

Unsauber programmierte Programme sind in der Tat kein ausschließliches Phänomen aus der Windows-Welt. Allerdings denke ich, dass Linux besser mit solchen Kameraden zurecht kommt. Erschwerend kommt bei Windows dazu, dass GUI und Kernel so fest miteinander verschweißt sind. Ein Absturz der Benutzeroberfläche führt da halt meist auch zwangsläufig zum Absturz des gesamten BS, während unter Linux eine GUI ja nur eine weiter Anwendung ist. Und wenn die abstürzt, juckt das den Kernel kaum.

----------

## maystorm

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> (...) während unter Linux eine GUI ja nur eine weiter Anwendung ist. Und wenn die abstürzt, juckt das den Kernel kaum.

 

Den Anwender dagegen schon. Das ist natürlich klar. Und würde auf einem Bankautomaten auch keine gute Figur machen.

----------

## l3u

Blabla, Kmail schmiert ab. Einzelne Programme hab ich auch schon abgeschossen. Aber daß ich das _ganze System_ ins Nirvana geschickt hab ... das ist mir, seitdem ich Gentoo hab (oder überhaupt Linux benutze? Weiß ich nicht mehr ...), bisher nicht oft passiert. Ich kann's noch mit einer Hand abzählen.

----------

## spirou

Nur die Frage sei erlaubt: Wen zum Teufel interessiert auf einem Desktop der Kernel? Was hab ich denn davon, wenn "das System stabil" läuft, ich aber nicht sicher damit arbeiten kann? "Cool, meine Doktorarbeit is zwar weg, aber Hauptsache, ich muß net neustarten!" *g*

Ich bin in letzter Zeit einfach ein bißchen gefrustet, weil ich immer mehr feststellen muß, daß die Entwicklung in die gleiche Richtung geht wie bei Microsoft (technisch gesehen natürlich nur). Immer mehr tolle Features, aber leider auch immer instabiler. Zumindest bei mir hat sich die Situation mit jeder KDE-Version deutlich verschlechtert.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ro

 *spirou wrote:*   

>  Immer mehr tolle Features, aber leider auch immer instabiler. Zumindest bei mir hat sich die Situation mit jeder KDE-Version deutlich verschlechtert.

 

genau meine rede  :Sad:  ... der feature-wahn greift über. 

Ich brauch eigentlich nix anderes wie mein System so wie ich es JETZT habe, nur ein bisschen stabilere Applikationen ... kmobiletools stürzt gelegentlich ab, der DCOP-Server haut nicht fehlerfrei hin und manchmal verschwindet unter KDE ganz einfach die Kontrolleiste - für einen User/Anwender ist das nicht weniger Schlimm wie ein Bluescreen (wenn keine Daten verloren gehn)

----------

## maystorm

@spirou:

Wie ich bereits sagte: dem Anwender nutzt ein stabiler Kernel natürlich nur wenig, wenn er mit unsicheren Anwendungen arbeitet. Zumindest kann er sich aber sicher sein, dass nicht sein gesamtes Dateisystem kaputt und damit sein kompletter Datenbestand futsch ist, wenn die Textverarbeitung mit seiner Doktoarbeit abschmiert. Ein schwacher Trost, zugegeben. Aber in anderen Bereichen, wo es auf hohe Verfügbarkeit ankommt (also mehr im professionelle Bereich), ist das schon äußerst relevant.

"Linux is all about choice." Es gibt mit Sicherheit auch unter Linux Textverarbeitungen, die stabil laufen. Da ist man dann wieder als Anwender gefragt, die nötige Recherche zu betreiben und sich diejenige Software auszugucken,  die den besten Ruf hat. Ist wie bei der Anschaffung aller anderen Dinge im Leben auch. Man kann sich das Auto aussuchen, das in der Pannenstatistik ganz unten rangiert, oder aber das Auto, das ganz oben steht.   :Wink: 

----------

## maystorm

@spirou,

@ro:

Wer mit KDE/Gnome oder anderen aufgeblasenen Desktopumgebungen nicht zufrieden ist, nun, auch dem kann geholfen werden. Wer auf grafischen Schnickschnack weniger Wert und dafür mehr Wert auf Stabiliät legt, der greift zu Sachen wie xfce oder fvwm2. Oder fluxbox. Minimalistisch, aber performant und stabil.

----------

## Anarcho

@spirou:

Dann nimm eben kein KDE. Ich bin mit Gnome sehr zufrieden aber gerade XFCE4 und *box sind sehr stabil.

@maystorm

Es gibt hier im Forum ne EDIT funktion, dann muss man nicht direkt 2mal posten...

----------

## spirou

Tja, und da sind wir wieder genau am Anfangspunkt: Sobald ein Linux-System zu einem komfortablen Desktopsystem gemacht wird (und ja, ich brauche genau das, was KDE bietet und komme mit Gnome oder XFCE nicht aus), sprich der Leistungsumfang etwa dem entspricht, was XP zu leisten vermag, wird es auch genauso instabil wie XP (wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, daß XP die Nase vorn hat, auch wenn mir das garnicht passt).

Wäre es nicht so, würde ja nicht der Vorschlag kommen, etwas "weniger aufgeblasenes" (und somit weniger komfortables) zu benutzen.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Finswimmer

@Spirou:

Schau doch mal nach, ob du nicht irgendwelche Hardware Probleme hast, also dass sich der PC ins Nirvana schießt, wenn die CPU Auslastung zu hoch wird.

Weil...Selbst unter dem "unstable" KDE habe ich keine Probleme. Weder mit Kmplayer noch Kmail, DCOP oder sonst was.

Ich halte  mich absichtlich fern von jeder Linux/Windows Diskussion. Ich benutze Linux, finde es gut, empfehle es weiter, und helfe jedem, der Umsteigen / Probleme dabei hat.

Wenn du bei irgendwas Probleme hast, dann poste doch mal schnell, wer weiß, vielleicht hat jmd. die gleichen Probleme und kann dir sofort den rettenden Tip geben.

Tobi

----------

## misterjack

 *spirou wrote:*   

> etwas "weniger aufgeblasenes" (und somit weniger komfortables)

 

das ist quatsch, nur weil ich unter gnome nicht soviel features wie in KDE habe, ist es noch lange nicht weniger komfortabel. IMho leistet Gnome mehr als XP, also frag ich mich was du so tolles bei KDE brauchst  :Razz: 

----------

## spirou

Schön für dich, aber ich brauche nun mal kioslaves, kwrite, konqueror etc. oder sagen wir mal, ich möchte darauf nicht verzichten. Gnome habe ich auch installiert, aber ich muß echt sagen, daß ich damit überhaupt nicht klarkomme (ich probier's immer wieder und wundere mich, wie man damit ernsthaft arbeiten kann - so verschieden sind halt die Geschmäcker und Gewohnheiten). Ich will auch nicht irgendwie geek sein, ich will nur meine Arbeit vernünftig gemacht kriegen, und das geht halt für mich mit KDE oder XP am besten bzw. am Komfortabelsten.

Aber darum geht es doch garnicht. Ich habe halt nur die Beobachtung gemacht, daß XP bezogen auf die Menge an Zeug, was da passiert, doch ziemlich stabil ist. Es ist nicht schlecht programmiert, jedenfalls nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf hier. Von den Einschränkungen im Bezug auf Freiheit rede ich hier nicht, das ist natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte.

Wer weiß, wie stabil XP wäre, wenn man ein anderes UI wählen könnte? Wie instabil wäre Linux, wenn man die Windows-Gui drauf laufen lassen könnte?  :Wink: 

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

@spirou: ich vermute mal stark, dass du eher PEBKAC Probleme hast. Ich betreibe an der Uni 17 PCs mit Debian testing zusammen mit Gnome,Kde, XFCE und crashes wegen KDE Programme habe ich keine. Das einzige was dort crasht ist gelegentlich openssh (beim Neustart) oder die ATI Treiber  (die sind Mist, aber ich kann leider nicht auf sie verzichten) aber die Anwendungen laufen stabil.

Bist du sicher, dass du keine Hardware Probleme hast oder dass du mit sicheren CFLAGS deine Applikationen gebaut hast? Wenn du zu exotische CFLAGS nutzt, kann das auch zu crashes führen und dann ist KDE nicht schuld sondern du.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schön für dich, aber ich brauche nun mal kioslaves, kwrite, konqueror etc. oder sagen wir mal, ich möchte darauf nicht verzichten
> 
> 

 

Du brauchst kwrite. Was hast du von kwrite, was nedit,gedit, gvim,(x)emacs,und und und dir nicht geben können?

Muss es konqueror sein? Was kann konqueror besser als opera,mozilla,thunderbird und und und?

Und was du vorhin über die Features gesagt hast: wenn man keine Features einbaut, wie soll ein Programm denn verbessert werden? Wozu hast du denn überhaupt einen Computer mit kwrite, wenn die gute alte Schreibmaschine auch Texte verfasst? Und sie wird dir bestimmt nicht abstürzen. Wenn die neue Features (wie du sagst, die du nicht brauchst) die Quelle der Abstürze sind, wieso installierst du dann die neuste Version? Eine ältere stabilere würde dir auch genügen, oder? Als Gentoo User kann man echt entscheiden, ob man ein sicheres System haben will oder nicht. Ich kann bisher meien App. Abstürze mit einer Hand zählen, seitdem ich gentoo benutze, deswegen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, warum es bei dir anders ist.

----------

## spirou

Wie oft soll ich denn noch sagen, daß es nicht um meine kleinen Problemchen geht? Es geht einfach nur um folgende These:

"Mit Gentoo/Debian/Linux wär das nicht passiert",

auf welche ich gerne Antworte:

"Doch, wenn es dasselbe leisten soll schon".

Klar stürzt ein Rechner nicht ab, wenn er nix zu tun hat *g*

Vielleicht sollte ich es mal anders ausdrücken:

Wenn sich die Community um freie Software auf das Argument "Stabilität" stützt, um die Vorteile herauszukehren, hat sie seit XP schlechtere Karten. Zu Windows98-Zeiten sah das noch ganz anders aus, aber seit XP hört man auch von ganz normalen DAUs nur noch verhältnismäßig selten von Problemen wegen der Stabilität. Das ist einfach kein brauchbares Argument mehr für freie Software.

DAS ist es, worum's mir geht.

Grüßle

Spirou  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> Erschwerend kommt bei Windows dazu, dass GUI und Kernel so fest miteinander verschweißt sind. Ein Absturz der Benutzeroberfläche führt da halt meist auch zwangsläufig zum Absturz des gesamten BS, während unter Linux eine GUI ja nur eine weiter Anwendung ist. Und wenn die abstürzt, juckt das den Kernel kaum.

 

Na ja, das stimmt so nicht ganz: Es ist bei mir schon mehrmals vorgekommen, dass sich der X-Server verabschiedet hat und den Rest des Systems mit in den Abgrund gezogen hat. Ok, das war mit den tollen ATI-Treibern (ja, wer experimentelle Software benutzt, ist selber schuld), aber die Trennung von GUI und Betriebssystem ist nicht so streng, wie sie sein sollte... Der X-Server ist leider schon fast ein eigenes Betriebssystem...

Der Ansatz ist aber auf jeden Fall besser als bei Windows, wo es diese Trennung überhaupt nicht gibt.

Außerdem weiß ich bei Linux, worauf diese Abstürze zurückzuführen waren (fglrx  :Rolling Eyes: ) und konnte das System wieder reparieren. Schon mal versucht, die Registry von irgendeiner Live-CD aus zu reparieren oder zu verändern?  :Wink: 

Es ist richtig, dass man Stabilitätsprobleme nicht unter den Tisch kehren sollte, da sind manche Programme (ja, auch und vor allem in KDE) durchaus verbesserungswürdig. Dass es in Windows besser aussieht, bezweifle ich jedoch stark...

----------

## think4urs11

schon interessant wie aus einem 'harmlosen' Thread über einen abgeschmierten Geldautomaten ein OS/GUI-Flamewar werden kann...

Wie wäre es wenn wir uns alle darauf einigen das alle OS/GUI

- stabil laufen *können* (aber nicht müssen), was auch teils/sehr stark vom User abhängt

- ihre jeweilige Berechtigung haben, ein ganz eigenes 'Markt'-segment besetzen mit teilweisen Überschneidungen

- jeweils ganz eigene Macken und Problemchen mit sich bringen

- User hervorbringen die einen beinahe religiösen 'Wahn' zu 'ihrem' OS/GUI entwickeln (aka Fanboys+girls)

- die jeweiligen Gegner dazu anspornen besser zu werden oder mindestens nicht stehenzubleiben in ihrer Entwicklung

Ich habe schon alles mögliche benutzt/administriert von Dos ab 4.0, Win/386-XP, Netware 3.11-6.0, Linux seit Kernel 0.9.irgendwas und diverse 'große' Unixe wie Solaris/Sinix und Co., genauso wie GUIs von AmigaOS bis Novell Console, von KDE bis Solaris CDE

Perfekt war *keines* ... und ohne groß zu suchen - Flamewars hatten wir oft genug, sie sind ermüdend bis langweilig, bringen niemandem etwas und werfen nicht zuletzt auch einen schlechten Ruf auf uns als Community.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Wie oft soll ich denn noch sagen, daß es nicht um meine kleinen Problemchen geht? Es geht einfach nur um folgende These:
> 
> "Mit Gentoo/Debian/Linux wär das nicht passiert",
> 
> auf welche ich gerne Antworte:
> ...

 

davon abgesehen, dass das niemals die These von Slick war, weil es nämlich sich um einen Witz (?) bzw. Ironie oder was auch immer gehandelt hat, siehst du es ein wenig falsch (meiner Meinung nach). Ich hab keine Ahnung, was du benutzt bzw. wie du es benutzt, aber ich war auch Jahrlang Windows und XP Benutzer und mittlerweile "leistet" mein Gentoo weit mehr, als mein Windows. Ich habe Windows nur wegen ein Paar Spiele, die ich einmal in einem Monat, wenn ich wirklich nichts zu tun habe, spiele. Ich habe keinerlei Probleme, mir stürtzen keine Programme und ich benutze unter Fluxbox, gnome und kde Programme, ohne dass es Probleme gibt.

Außerdem war Slicks Witz auf den Absturz des ganzen Betriebsystems und nicht einzenlne Applikationen. Dass es *nix Anwendungen gibt, die regelmäßig abstürzen gibt, ist klar, das wollen wir auch nicht diskutieren.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar stürzt ein Rechner nicht ab, wenn er nix zu tun hat *g*
> 
> 

 

selbst das ist nicht ganz wahr. Die XP Installation de Sohnes meiner Mitbewohnerin stürtz selbst, wenn man dort nichts macht. Naja, das Kind hat so viele Spiele und Mistprogramme und Demos installiert, dass die Installation am Arsch ist.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn wir uns alle darauf einigen das alle OS/GUI 
> 
> - stabil laufen *können* (aber nicht müssen), was auch teils/sehr stark vom User abhängt 
> ...

 

Ja, das schließe ich mich an.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe schon alles mögliche benutzt/administriert von Dos ab 4.0, Win/386-XP, Netware 3.11-6.0, Linux seit Kernel 0.9.irgendwas und diverse 'große' Unixe wie Solaris/Sinix und Co., genauso wie GUIs von AmigaOS bis Novell Console, von KDE bis Solaris CDE 
> 
> Perfekt war *keines* 
> ...

 

Ja muss ich dir auch zustimmen   :Wink:  ich administriere nebenbei Sun Blades (Solaris 9 und Solaris 10) und manchmal möchte ich nur weinen, wenn ich am Solaris arbeiten muss. Aber dann entdecke ich einige Sachen, die auf den Blades schöner ist, als auf den Linux Kisten (wobei ich persönlich mehr Enttäschungen von Solaris habe als von GNU/Linux <-- bitte kein Flamewar im Flamewar starten  :Wink:  )

----------

## energyman76b

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Na, kommt...in dem Moment, wo man ein Linux-System zu einem Full-blown-Desktopsystem macht ist es kein Stück stabiler als XP, eher im Gegenteil. Ich sehe unter XP weit weniger Abstürze als unter KDE (OK, hab aber unter XP nicht viel installiert und arbeite fast nur mit einer einzigen Anwendung).
> 
> Ich brauch nur beim Mails löschen einmal zu lange auf der Taste zu bleiben, schon schmiert Kmail ab. Ich brauch nur eine Webseite anzusteuern, die ein Media-Plugin benötigt, das Konqueror nicht kennt, schon crasht er. Ark hat eigentlich noch nie wirklich funktioniert, Mplayer bringt nach jedem Frame eine Fehler-Dialogbox, weil meine Soundkarte keinen Mixer hat, Amarok hängt sich nach jedem zweiten Systemstart auf...naja, die Liste könnte man ne ganze Weile weiterführen.
> 
> Klar, wenn ich nur ein Minimalsystem ohne X laufen hab, passiert natürlich nix...aber das kann ja auch nix.
> ...

 

das sind aber sehr seltsame Abstürze, die ich auch noch nie gesehen habe - und ich treffe dauernd auf Seiten mit plugins, die Konqueror nicht kennt - und benutzte kmail sehr, sehr viel.

Hast du es vielleicht einfach mit den CFLAGS/LDFLAGS übertrieben? Seltsam glibc-Versionen installiert? Häufiger --deep ohne revdep-rebuilt gemacht?

----------

## energyman76b

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @spirou: ich vermute mal stark, dass du eher PEBKAC Probleme hast. Ich betreibe an der Uni 17 PCs mit Debian testing zusammen mit Gnome,Kde, XFCE und crashes wegen KDE Programme habe ich keine. Das einzige was dort crasht ist gelegentlich openssh (beim Neustart) oder die ATI Treiber  (die sind Mist, aber ich kann leider nicht auf sie verzichten) aber die Anwendungen laufen stabil.
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass du keine Hardware Probleme hast oder dass du mit sicheren CFLAGS deine Applikationen gebaut hast? Wenn du zu exotische CFLAGS nutzt, kann das auch zu crashes führen und dann ist KDE nicht schuld sondern du.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

konqueror kann files browsen und das Netz. Er hat einen brauchbaren file-Dialog. Er ist opensource, ier ist besser als firefox. Er ist gut integriert mit dem Rest. Er hat einen Audiocd-browser, der es einem erlaubt, virtuelle mp3/ogg-Verzeichnisse zu browsen und zu kopieren, wobei sie 'on the fly' kodiert werden. Für die kioslaves gibt es sogar gar keinen Ersatz. Und im Vergleich zu Kate sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich.

----------

## misterjack

@spirou: also zu deinen argumenten sage ich gar nix mehr außer einen  :Laughing: 

geh doch zurück zu Win XP wenn du unfähig bist, ein stabiles Linux System zu bauen und der Meinung bist, dass Windows mehr leistet. ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz der meinungen meiner veteran-vorredner  :Wink: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> konqueror kann files browsen und das Netz. Er hat einen brauchbaren file-Dialog. Er ist opensource, ier ist besser als firefox. Er ist gut integriert mit dem Rest. Er hat einen Audiocd-browser, der es einem erlaubt, virtuelle mp3/ogg-Verzeichnisse zu browsen und zu kopieren, wobei sie 'on the fly' kodiert werden. Für die kioslaves gibt es sogar gar keinen Ersatz. Und im Vergleich zu Kate sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich.

 

1. firefox ist auch opensource

2. gibt es 1000 plugins, mit denen man sich firefox so gestalten kann, wie man ihn haben will. das ist das geile an modularität.

3. ich brauche eine browser zum internet surfen und nicht als dateimanager. das verhalten des IE zu kopieren finde ich schwachsinnig

4. was will ich in nem browser mit nem audio-cd browser? nen browser sollte für websachen dasein, nicht für mehr. wenn irgendein firefox-geek den schwachsinn für firefox als wichtig erachtet hat, wird es das als plugin für firefox auch geben

5. wer will schon kioslaves. zip, rar, tar sind archive, kioslave tut so, als wäre ein archiv ein ordner. das ganze kann man noch weiterführen mit smb, ftp und haste nicht gesehen. für mich ist das nur ein auf bequemlichkeit ausgerichtete zweckentfremdung. außerdem geht z.b. nichts über ein korrekt gemountete smb freigabe, dieser kioslave-quatsch hilft einem bash-freund da auch nicht weiter. typische windows-methoden, die da zwangshaft kopiert werden wollen. außerdem kann das gnome auch, also sprich nicht davon, dass es einzigartig wäre.

6. Und im Vergleich zu vi sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich

7. es gibt nen edit-button

----------

## b3cks

@misterjack: Full ACK! Endlich spricht mir jemand aus der Seele.   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @spirou: also zu deinen argumenten sage ich gar nix mehr außer einen 
> 
> geh doch zurück zu Win XP wenn du unfähig bist, ein stabiles Linux System zu bauen und der Meinung bist, dass Windows mehr leistet. ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz der meinungen meiner veteran-vorredner 
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*   konqueror kann files browsen und das Netz. Er hat einen brauchbaren file-Dialog. Er ist opensource, ier ist besser als firefox. Er ist gut integriert mit dem Rest. Er hat einen Audiocd-browser, der es einem erlaubt, virtuelle mp3/ogg-Verzeichnisse zu browsen und zu kopieren, wobei sie 'on the fly' kodiert werden. Für die kioslaves gibt es sogar gar keinen Ersatz. Und im Vergleich zu Kate sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich. 
> ...

 

genau:

zu 1) und opensource ist auch nicht immer besser. Persönlich finde ich opera am besten

zu 3/4) dito, dafür gibt es echte Dateimanager

----------

## Sourcecode

Guten Tag liebe Gentoo Gemeine, auch heute gibt es wieder eine Posting aus der Folge "Rafer's beste" die Folgen wo Muttis die Taschentücher zücken und Vätern das Bier aus der Hand ruscht...

*auf die Bühne zum Rednerpult geht und das Mic einschalt*

TEST TEST... *folge startet*

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   ich behaupte mal, dass das unmöglich ist ;-)cheers 
> 
> Quark selbstverständlich geht das, kuckst du ... http://tinyurl.com/9muet *scnr*

 

 :Mr. Green: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Nur die Frage sei erlaubt: Wen zum Teufel interessiert auf einem Desktop der Kernel? Was hab ich denn davon, wenn "das System stabil" läuft, ich aber nicht sicher damit arbeiten kann? "Cool, meine Doktorarbeit is zwar weg, aber Hauptsache, ich muß net neustarten!" *g*
> 
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit einfach ein bißchen gefrustet, weil ich immer mehr feststellen muß, daß die Entwicklung in die gleiche Richtung geht wie bei Microsoft (technisch gesehen natürlich nur). Immer mehr tolle Features, aber leider auch immer instabiler. Zumindest bei mir hat sich die Situation mit jeder KDE-Version deutlich verschlechtert.
> 
> Grüßle
> ...

 

..nochmal zum mitmeisseln:

KDE =  Programm (Applikation)

Windows = Betriebssystem

Linux = Betriebssystem

keiner sagt was von wegen "Linux Systeme sind inkl. Apps Stabiler als Windows und "unkaputtbar"...

sondern wir reden hier vom OS selbst, das appz sich mal ins nirvana knicken passiert (mir auch), aber das ich mein Gesamtes System in die Wüste geschickt habe das kriege ich auch noch an 1ner Hand abgezählt.

Es bringt also nix wenn du schreibt wieoft dir KMail und Co abschmiert, da das einzelne Apps sind die mit dem OS nicht die Bohne zutun haben.

Was die kleinen Kids angeht die ohne 0 Wissen "Linux rockt windows ist Scheisse brüllen" und ihr System für die Königsklasse haben welches natürlich zu 100% und immer Stabil läuft (*lol*) die kannst du ignorieren, da lohnt es sich nicht sich aufzuregen, aber hier im Gentoo Forum gibs von der Sorte zumglück weniger als in "Allgemeinen Linux Boards".

Also ruhig blut und nen schönen tag.

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> @spirou,
> 
> @ro:
> 
> Wer mit KDE/Gnome oder anderen aufgeblasenen Desktopumgebungen nicht zufrieden ist, nun, auch dem kann geholfen werden. Wer auf grafischen Schnickschnack weniger Wert und dafür mehr Wert auf Stabiliät legt, der greift zu Sachen wie xfce oder fvwm2. Oder fluxbox. Minimalistisch, aber performant und stabil.

 

FULL ACK

Nutze selber XFCE4 und damit gabs noch keine Abstürze (mit dieser Oberfläche selbst!)

Allerdings bringt diese Argumentation von dir nichts maystorm, weil ich finde man sollte nicht einfach weggehen wenn einem was nicht passt, sondern einen Bugreport schreiben oder es selber ändern, denn nur so wächst Qualitative Software, wenn du ner Software den Rücken kehrst bloß weil sie spinnt sie dir aber gefällt, ändert sich an der Software nichts.

So kannst du sie nunmal verbessern, darum is dieses denken (meiner ansicht nach) falsch.

Ich persönlich nutze XFCE4 auch nicht weil mir KDE nicht passt o.ä, sondern weil XFCE4 alles hat was ich will und ich diese WM von vornherein nutze  :Smile: 

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Tja, und da sind wir wieder genau am Anfangspunkt: Sobald ein Linux-System zu einem komfortablen Desktopsystem gemacht wird (und ja, ich brauche genau das, was KDE bietet und komme mit Gnome oder XFCE nicht aus), sprich der Leistungsumfang etwa dem entspricht, was XP zu leisten vermag, wird es auch genauso instabil wie XP (wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, daß XP die Nase vorn hat, auch wenn mir das garnicht passt).
> 
> Grüßle
> 
> Spirou 

 

Nein das ist schon von der Sicherheitsebene aus gesehen Schwachsinn was du da schreibst, alleine schon aus dem Grund das du unter Linux z.B grundsätzlich nicht als Root arbeitest sondern auf USER LEVEL ebene,

wenn du auf USER LEVEL Ebene was in den Abgrund reisst, kannst du das seperat als Root wieder gerade biegen und dir schmirt nicht die ganze Kiste ab, 

dazu noch Getrennt zwischen Systemprogramme und Userprogramme und seperate Verzeichnisstruckur, es ist unter Linux allein Faktisch gesehen ein ganz anderes Brett weswegen man sagen kann "Linux ist Stabiler als Windows".

Persönliche Anmerkung meinerseits :  Stabiler, heißt nicht gleich "könig", Stabilität ist für mich eine von vielen Punkten die ein Gutes System ausmacht, so manche (vor allem die neuen Linux Kiddis) reden von Geil Stabilem System und tun so als wenn das das maß aller Dinge wäre.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das Linux alleine von seiner Strucktur aus schon Stabiler ist als Windows (und auch performanter durch den durchdachteren System Kernel und dem Memory Management).

 *spirou im Bezug auf WindowsXP wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es ist nicht schlecht programmiert, jedenfalls nicht so schlecht wie sein Ruf hier.

 

...doch das ist es, da gibs mehre Gründe...

Allen vorran die Sicherheitsarchitektur vom System Kernel und Admin/User Management und das Memory Management ist grausig und mehr als (verzeih mir die Wortwahl) "beschissen".

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Wer weiß, wie stabil XP wäre, wenn man ein anderes UI wählen könnte? Wie instabil wäre Linux, wenn man die Windows-Gui drauf laufen lassen könnte? 

 

Genauso Schlimm, warum?

Systemkernel und die User Ebene (Oberfläche mit eingeschlossen) sind streng miteinander verbunden, und es hängt bei Windows ja nicht nur an der Oberfläche selbst, diese führt ja zum großteil nur andere Befehle durch kümmer sich aber nicht selber darum.

Man würde durch das Austauschen also höchsten die Programmierfehler der Oberfläche ausmerzen (wenn man die nun tauschen würde), aber den Rest Systemcode ist dann trozdem noch genauso beschissen, und die Architektur und das Management wäre nachwievor das gleiche.

.....so das war Bashing mit Hirn (hoffe ich zumindest...)

MFG

Rafer aka. Sourcecode

Schalten sie auch demnächst wieder ein wenn es heißt :  "Rafer's beste" die Folgen wo Muttis die Taschentücher zücken und Vätern das Bier aus der Hand ruscht... 

*Schaltet das Mic aus und geht mit einer Verbeugung von der Bühne*

----------

## energyman76b

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> @spirou: also zu deinen argumenten sage ich gar nix mehr außer einen 
> 
> geh doch zurück zu Win XP wenn du unfähig bist, ein stabiles Linux System zu bauen und der Meinung bist, dass Windows mehr leistet. ansonsten bin ich voll und ganz der meinungen meiner veteran-vorredner 
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*   konqueror kann files browsen und das Netz. Er hat einen brauchbaren file-Dialog. Er ist opensource, ier ist besser als firefox. Er ist gut integriert mit dem Rest. Er hat einen Audiocd-browser, der es einem erlaubt, virtuelle mp3/ogg-Verzeichnisse zu browsen und zu kopieren, wobei sie 'on the fly' kodiert werden. Für die kioslaves gibt es sogar gar keinen Ersatz. Und im Vergleich zu Kate sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich. 
> ...

 

steht der Mozilla code nicht unter der Mozilla-Lizenz, die es erlaubt, Netscape geschlossen zu lassen?

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. gibt es 1000 plugins, mit denen man sich firefox so gestalten kann, wie man ihn haben will. das ist das geile an modularität.
> 
> 

 

nein, man BRAUCHT 1000e plugins, damit firefox überhaupt was taugt.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. ich brauche eine browser zum internet surfen und nicht als dateimanager. das verhalten des IE zu kopieren finde ich schwachsinnig
> 
> 

 

wieso IE kopieren?

IE ist nicht gleich Explorer - ansonsten ist es eindach im höchsten Maße angenehm, wenn man den browser und Filemanager in einer Applikation hat. Hat mir schon oft viel Klickerei gespart.

Als Beispiel: ich mache ein war, schau mir das später im Dateimanager in einem Tab das war an, während ich in einem anderen tab die aktuelle Seite offen habe und angenehm vergleichen kann.

Nur weil du Konquerors Vorteile nicht erkennst, ist das nicht schwachsinnig. Aber ich will keinen Browser der a) abgrundtief häßlich ist, b) nichts kann und c) eine bazillion plugins aus fragwürdigen Quellen braucht, um überhaupt benutzbar zu sein.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. was will ich in nem browser mit nem audio-cd browser? nen browser sollte für websachen dasein, nicht für mehr. wenn irgendein firefox-geek den schwachsinn für firefox als wichtig erachtet hat, wird es das als plugin für firefox auch geben
> 
> 

 

nun, du hast einfach mal angefangen die oggs zu kopieren, und klickst dann auf das bookmark für die Seite der Band - kein neues Fenster aufmachen, kein rumsuchen. Alles aus einer Hand. Ein Fenster, ein Programm. Nicht dutzende. Das spart Zeit, Ressourcen, Nerven.

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. wer will schon kioslaves. zip, rar, tar sind archive, kioslave tut so, als wäre ein archiv ein ordner. das ganze kann man noch weiterführen mit smb, ftp und haste nicht gesehen. für mich ist das nur ein auf bequemlichkeit ausgerichtete zweckentfremdung. außerdem geht z.b. nichts über ein korrekt gemountete smb freigabe, dieser kioslave-quatsch hilft einem bash-freund da auch nicht weiter. typische windows-methoden, die da zwangshaft kopiert werden wollen. außerdem kann das gnome auch, also sprich nicht davon, dass es einzigartig wäre.
> 
> 

 

du hast noch ungefähr 100 andere kioslaves vergessen. sftp, ssh und andere, die einfach da sind, um Zeit und Aufwand zu sparen. Wozu ein rar oder zip umständlich entpacken, und später löschen, wenn ich mir nur zwei Bilder daraus ankucken will?

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 6. Und im Vergleich zu vi sind alle anderen Editoren lächerlich
> 
> 

 

hat vi ein eingebautes session-Managment?

zeigt mit vi, wahlweise, alle Dokumente an, die in einer Session bearbeitet wurde?

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 7. es gibt nen edit-button

 

ach neeeh, echt? Du bist aber ein ganz schlauer. Hat dir das firefox geflüstert oder bist du selbst drauf gekommen?

----------

## slick

Oh! Was habe ich nur mit dem Thread angerichtet... wollte ja eigentlich nur paar nette Bildchen zeigen  :Wink: 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> 
> 3. ich brauche eine browser zum internet surfen und nicht als dateimanager. das verhalten des IE zu kopieren finde ich schwachsinnig
> ...

 

Also ich muß misterjack zustimmen. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist Konqueror in seiner Funktion als Browser zu tief in KDE verankert. Man müßte die Filemanager- und Browserkomponente besser voneinander trennen. Genau das stört mich. Ich möchte nicht meine "Filemanager-Bookmarks" von einem ftp-, sftp- oder whatever-server als Bookmarks im "Browser". Ich möchte nicht das sich beim Klick auf z.B. ein Video der "Standard-Player" von KDE öffnet, ich möchte einen Download-Dialog. Das sind genau die Gründe warum ich firefox verwende. Weil er nicht so tief in KDE integriert ist und "nur ein Browser". Kann sein ich bin zu blöd mir Konqueror anständig zu konfigurieren damit er genau das kann. Aber manchmal möchte ich das auch einfach garnicht wissen, sondern nur das tun was ich tun möchte  :Wink:  Und gerade von KDE (und Komponenten) erwarte ich das gewissermaßen, weil es ja schon eins der größen "Aushängeschilder" für Linux-Neulinge ist.

Und gewissermaßen finde ich da schon das die Entwicklung zu sehr Richtung Windows Look und Feel geht. Also nicht das es teilweise recht gut wäre, allerdings kommt immer so ein komischer Beigeschmack auf. Wie das erste mal eim Anstecken eines USB-Stick bei aktuellen KDE-Versionen. Das dann ein blödes "Popup" aufgeht und mich erstmal fragt was ich machen möchte. Das kannte ich bis dato nur von Windows. Also erstmal im Forum suchen wie das wieder auszuschalten geht und Kopfschütteln wer das wohl von wem kopiert hat... 

Klar, es ist für die Entwickler ein schwieriger Grad. Zum einen sollen die Produkte umsteigerfreundlich sein, anderseits doch für "alte Hasen" nicht abschreckend. Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Wege da vorzugehen, bei mir überwiegt jedoch bei KDEs Look und Feel die Meinung "Hey, es ist Linux. Also will ich auch Linux-Feeling wenn ich mir das installiere und muß mich auch damit abfinden das es so ist wie es ist. Und der, der Windows-Feeling will kann dann auch die eigene Zeit und sein Wissen investieren das so umzubauen wie er es möchte." Aber ich möchte nicht per Default das volle "Windows-Feeling" was ich mir wieder mühevoll abschalten muss.

----------

## franzf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich möchte nicht das sich beim Klick auf z.B. ein Video der "Standard-Player" von KDE öffnet, ich möchte einen Download-Dialog. Das sind genau die Gründe warum ich firefox verwende. Weil er nicht so tief in KDE integriert ist und "nur ein Browser".

 

Bei mir kommt bei nem Link auf ne Datei schon die Frage "Download oder öffne mit"...

Wenn es ein "gescripteter Download" (ala download.php?file=278904237890blablabla) dann kommt auf alle Fälle die Abfrage.

Wenn es ein link auf eine existierende Datei ist siehst du das beim Hovern in der Infoleiste unten und kannst es einfach mittels Dragn Drop in nen offenen Konqui ziehen, in eine Wiedergabeliste, usw.

Außerdem steht dir mittels Rechtsklick auch noch das "öffnen mit" zur Verfügung, was unter Firefox fehlt...

Und das Argument "zu tief verwurzelt... tztztz

Bei M$ kannste kein "unmsi iexplore" oder so machen ^^

Gentoo einfach emerge -C konqueror und weg isser, ohne murren, und das System klappt auch noch...

Mit den Bookmarks, ok, da is auf kde-look.org auch schon ein Brainstorm von wegen Konqu-Profile besser nutzen, das wär sicher ein Punkt.

Also ich LIEBE den Konqui  :Smile: , wie man sieht  :Razz: 

Ist (hier) fixer als der Fox (start und rendering), sieht besser aus und hat in meinen Augen die bessere Funktion.

Aber bitte, Vorsicht, ALLES SUBJEKTIVES EMPFINDEN!!

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Lenz

Wollen wir uns wirklich den Luxus erlauben, uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen? Mal ehrlich, diese GNOME vs. KDE im Deckmantel von Firefox vs. Konqueror ist doch wirklich abgedroschen.

Beide Programme haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile und vor allem aber ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Dieses ewige "mein Favorit ist aber besser als deiner" führt doch zu nichts, dann lieber sachlich argumentieren...

P.S.: IO-Slaves kenne ich von Windows nicht und finde sie sehr praktisch.

----------

## rc

Hi,

 *slick wrote:*   

> Oh! Was habe ich nur mit dem Thread angerichtet... wollte ja eigentlich nur paar nette Bildchen zeigen 

 

Keine Ahnung  :Wink: 

Ich persönlich finde es halt immer wieder sehr interessant und belustigend, wie schnell sich verschiedene "Lager" bilden und sich diese verhalten, wenn sie aufeinander losgelassen werden.

Linux vs. Windows - BSD vs. Linux - vi vs. emacs - KDE vs.GNOME - die nördliche Hemisphäre vs. die südliche ...

In dem Sinn halte ich's am ehesten mit dem, was Lenz geschrieben hat:

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wollen wir uns wirklich den Luxus erlauben, uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen?

 

P.S.: Will damit der Diskusion keinen Abruch machen. Jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung.  :Wink: 

Edit: postcount++  :Wink: 

Gruss,

rc

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Am Düsseldorfer HBf auf den U-Bahnstegen wird Werbung an die Wand projeziert. Das geschieht auch mittels WinXP. Das erklärt dann auch die gelegentlichen Ausfälle. Habe da auch schon nen riesen Bluescreen auf der Wand gesehen...

 

hihi das ken ich bei uns in der schweiz haben die ne tolle Idee gehabt -  in einem teil der Nordwestschweiz haben die Busse mit Flachbildschirmen die Herbung oder zumteil auch infos über die nächste Haltstelle und so zeigen ^^ naja   nur das Problem is das es mehr bluescreen giebt als  nützliche Infos ^^ ich denk  das liegt aber nit nur an xp alleine ^^ bei diesen erschüterungen macht da kaum eine HD lange mit. - selbeschuld wen die so ein groses xp haben das nicht auf eine flashcard past ^^.

Liebe Grüsse 

Black

----------

## Sourcecode

Ontopic : 

Die Deutsche Bahn, setzt übrigens zumindest was die Bahnverwaltung (auf den Gastbildschirmen wo immer an/Abfarthszeiten angezeigt werden in der Halle) auf Linux, das habe ich selbst gesehen am Kölner HBF als son Bildschirm abgeschmiert ist und noch die "xconsole" übrig war  :Smile: 

Es ist also schonmal gut zu wissen das es eben "solche und solche" gibt.

Offtopic (aber evtl. doch lesenswert):

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Wollen wir uns wirklich den Luxus erlauben, uns gegenseitig zu zerfleischen? 

 

..ich habe irgendwo mal ein Passendes Zitat gefunden wo ich die quelle nichtmehr weiss (war glaube ich wer hier aus meiner Lieblingscommunity eben DIESER HIER  :Wink: , und das passt sehr gut:

....wenn sich schon die Windowsler und die Linuxler gegenseitig zerfetzen, warum beginnen die Linuxler damit das auchnoch gegenseitig zelebrieren *vogelzeig*

...das passt sehr gut.....

Diskutieren, ok

hitzig diskutieren ok,

aber man braucht sich nicht wie im Kindergarten benehmen (das begreifen zumglück hier die meißten, aber in anderne Linuxforen bin ich schon garnichtmehr anwesend weil ich dort echt den Eindruck habe da gibs keine Erwachsenen mehr, die noch wissen wie man vernünftig Gespräche führt auch wenns schonmal um die Wurst geht).

 *rc wrote:*   

> ch persönlich finde es halt immer wieder sehr interessant und belustigend, wie schnell sich verschiedene "Lager" bilden und sich diese verhalten, wenn sie aufeinander losgelassen werden.
> 
> Linux vs. Windows - BSD vs. Linux - vi vs. emacs - KDE vs.GNOME - die nördliche Hemisphäre vs. die südliche ... 
> 
> 

 

...das ist LEIDER eine Eigenschaft von uns Tieren bez. Menschen..... :/ die Kunst von uns sollte nur darin bestehen da noch mit Hirn drüberzusehen und das nicht mit aller Gewalt durchzubringen (wie das bei "richtigen Tieren" noch der Fall ist).

Ich bin froh das das hier sehr viele ( 70-80% des Forums, in "normalen" Linuxforen liegt da der anteil locker unter 20%) mehr als beherzigen. Danke dafür.

...ich war auch nicht immer n einfacherer Gesprächspartner... aber auch ich habe mich bei so manchen geändert....

...see you fellas good night.

----------

## misterjack

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> ach neeeh, echt? Du bist aber ein ganz schlauer. Hat dir das firefox geflüstert oder bist du selbst drauf gekommen?

 

Wer mir so kommt, mit dem brauch ich gar nicht weiter diskutieren. Das ist unter meinen Niveau, ich wünsche noch einen guten Tag.

----------

## energyman76b

 *slick wrote:*   

> Oh! Was habe ich nur mit dem Thread angerichtet... wollte ja eigentlich nur paar nette Bildchen zeigen 
> 
>  *energyman76b wrote:*   
> 
>  *misterjack wrote:*   
> ...

 

du hast kparts nicht verstanden  :Wink: 

konqueror ist nicht tief verankert - er ist aus verschiedenen kparts zusammengesetzt. Und je nachdem welche Funktion du benutzt ist es halt file browser oder Netz browser.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte nicht das sich beim Klick auf z.B. ein Video der "Standard-Player" von KDE öffnet,ich möchte einen Download-Dialog.
> 
> 

 

höh? wenn ich lokal auf ein Video Klicke möchte ich, daß genau der eingestellte Videoplayer (je nach Typ bei mir xine oder mplayer-bin) gestartet wird.

Auf einer Netzseite, fragt mich Konqueror nach einem klick, ob ich runterladen oder anschauen möchte. 

Was kann da firefox besser?

Ach, er kann nicht direkt anzeigen? Kein 'öffnen als'? Na das ist ja peinlich.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Das sind genau die Gründe warum ich firefox verwende. Weil er nicht so tief in KDE integriert ist und "nur ein Browser". Kann sein ich bin zu blöd mir Konqueror anständig zu konfigurieren damit er genau das kann. Aber manchmal möchte ich das auch einfach garnicht wissen, sondern nur das tun was ich tun möchte  Und gerade von KDE (und Komponenten) erwarte ich das gewissermaßen, weil es ja schon eins der größen "Aushängeschilder" für Linux-Neulinge ist.
> 
> 

 

dafür steckt er bis zum Hals in gnome und kann nichts ohne einen Haufen Erweiterungen aus fragwürdigen Quellen, die du nachinstallieren mußt.

Kann firefox eigentlich wenigstens webkürzel? gg? ggg? leo? dict? ad? wp? nein?

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und gewissermaßen finde ich da schon das die Entwicklung zu sehr Richtung Windows Look und Feel geht. Also nicht das es teilweise recht gut wäre, allerdings kommt immer so ein komischer Beigeschmack auf. Wie das erste mal eim Anstecken eines USB-Stick bei aktuellen KDE-Versionen. Das dann ein blödes "Popup" aufgeht und mich erstmal fragt was ich machen möchte. Das kannte ich bis dato nur von Windows. Also erstmal im Forum suchen wie das wieder auszuschalten geht und Kopfschütteln wer das wohl von wem kopiert hat... 
> 
> 

 

du verwechselst da was. GNOME ist der Desktop, der in Richtung Windows geht - mit seiner 'User sind doof, bloß keine Optionen' Einstellung in dem ekligen Registry-clone gconf(-editor). Viel Windowsartiger geht es nicht mehr.

Und dieses 'popup' haben viele verlangt - nennt sich usability - der Benutzer muß sich keine Gedanken machen, die Software findet Hardware und fragt nach, was der user will. Anstatt sie zu ignorieren oder das falsche zu machen.

Was macht Gnome da eigentlich anders? Hm?

Und was ist falsch daran, gutes zu übernehmen?

OH, es ist vom 'Feind' und kann nicht gut sein?

Ist das nicht etwas verbohrt?

Ich werde übrigens nicht gefragt - aber ich benutz auch kein hal und anderen Unsinn... weil ich es nicht brauche, aber ich kenne genug Leute, die das TOLL finden.

Ja, wirklich.

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Klar, es ist für die Entwickler ein schwieriger Grad. Zum einen sollen die Produkte umsteigerfreundlich sein, anderseits doch für "alte Hasen" nicht abschreckend. Es gibt sicherlich mehrere Wege da vorzugehen, bei mir überwiegt jedoch bei KDEs Look und Feel die Meinung "Hey, es ist Linux. Also will ich auch Linux-Feeling wenn ich mir das installiere und muß mich auch damit abfinden das es so ist wie es ist. Und der, der Windows-Feeling will kann dann auch die eigene Zeit und sein Wissen investieren das so umzubauen wie er es möchte." Aber ich möchte nicht per Default das volle "Windows-Feeling" was ich mir wieder mühevoll abschalten muss.

 

Wieso windows-feeling?

im übrigen ist es die Stärke KDEs DAS man alles abschalten kann - was man bei gnome nicht so einfach kann.

Außerdem verkörpert KDE unter der Haube die Unix-Philosophie wie sonst kein anderer DE!

Du erinnerst dich? Jedes Programm kann nur eine (oder wenige Sachen), aber die gut - und man kann die einzelnen Programme verbinden, um komplexe Aufgaben zu lösen.

?

Genau das macht KDE mit kparts.

Das man KDE über dcop auch noch komplett scripten kann (kann das gnome? Windows? XFCE?), sollte dir zusätzlich zu denken geben.

----------

## energyman76b

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *energyman76b wrote:*   ach neeeh, echt? Du bist aber ein ganz schlauer. Hat dir das firefox geflüstert oder bist du selbst drauf gekommen? 
> 
> Wer mir so kommt, mit dem brauch ich gar nicht weiter diskutieren. Das ist unter meinen Niveau, ich wünsche noch einen guten Tag.

 

Du hast damit angefangen.

Also reg dich nicht auf!

Oder bist du gerade im Schmollmodus, weil man dir widerspricht?

----------

## think4urs11

@energyman76b:

1) du polemisierst/polarisierst

2) du magst keinen Firefox

3) du bist anscheinend KDE-'Fanboy'

4) du hast andere Vorlieben wie Programme wann/was/warum/wie machen sollten

2-4) sind selbstverständlich dein gutes Recht aber der Ton ( siehe 1) ) macht die Musik.

und auf die Gefahr hin mich zu widerholen:

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> schon interessant wie aus einem 'harmlosen' Thread über einen abgeschmierten Geldautomaten ein OS/GUI-Flamewar werden kann...
> 
> ...Flamewars hatten wir oft genug, sie sind ermüdend bis langweilig

 

und mit dem ursprünglichen Thema (das da war ein paar nette Bildchen eines abgeschmierten Automaten falls das keiner mehr weiß) hat das alles exakt *null* mehr zu tun.

und ja - misterjacks letzter Kommentar ist meiner Meinung nach auch überflüssig, hätt er sich auch schenken können.

nur mal so aus meiner Sicht...

@Mods: Könnten wir den Thread nicht langsam zu den Akten legen bitte danke?

Ist zwar ganz lustig zu lesen aber das wars auch schon   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## l3u

Also ohne das ganze Geschwall hier gelesen zu haben (da sitz ich ja morgen noch drüber *ggg*) hier auch mal meine Meinung:

Mein Doktorarbeit sichere ich. Auf nem USB-Stick, nem FTP-Server, ner Diskette, ner CD und sonstwo. Dann kann von mir aus mein Computer 1000 mal abstürzen. Wer das nicht tut, ist selber schuld. Außerdem schreib ich sie mit dem Editor meines Vertrauens, weil ich sie mit LaTeX setze. Also nix aufgeblasenes WYSIWYG-Programm, das doch gern mal abstürzt.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux = Betriebssystem

 

Nein, Linux ist ein Kernel. FreeBSD ist ein Betriebssystem. Aber Linux ist nur ein Kernel ;-)

 *Quote:*   

> Blablabla KDE mehr Features mehr Bugs blablablubb wirdschonfastwiewinxp blubbbbbbblaaa

 

Keiner zwingt dich/euch, neue Versionen von KDE zu installieren! Bleib(t) doch einfach bei den alten, wenn die neuen nix taugen ;-)

Weiterhin:

Konqueror ist cooler als Firefox

KMail ist cooler als Thunderbird

KIO-Slaves sind cool (aber keiner braucht dieses MP3-Vorbis-automatisch-Drag-&-Drop aus dem Konqueror, oder?!)

DCOP ist cool

KDE ist cool (Gnome nicht *flame,flame*)

LaTeX ist besser als OOo

Alles ist besser als Word

Deutschland wird Weltmeister

Der abgeschmierte Geldautomat ist witzig

Die Bluescreens auch

vi ist cool, emacs scheiße

Soviel dazu, noch viel Spaß euch ;-)

----------

## mrsteven

 *Libby wrote:*   

> KIO-Slaves sind cool (aber keiner braucht dieses MP3-Vorbis-automatisch-Drag-&-Drop aus dem Konqueror, oder?!)

 

Doch, komfortabler geht es nicht...  :Cool: 

----------

## franzf

Kleiner Crash-Test:

(Klappt bei mir PERFEKT!)

A) Voraussetzungen:

KSE-User

KMail mit gespeicherten Passwörtern im KWalletManager

Konqueror

B) Versuchsdurchführung:

Man öffne den Konqui.

KMail starten und gleich beim Konqui eine Webseite eintippslen, die SICHER im Verlauf ist (z.B. forums.gentoo.org)

Bitte langsam tippen, dass die Verlaufs-Liste noch SICHER angezeigt wird, wenn die KWalletManager-Passwortabfrage kommt.

C) Ergebnis:

Nichts geht mehr...

Ich kann die Maus noch bewegen, aber kein Fenster mehr aktivieren, Das Passwort-Eingabe-Fensterchen ist unter der Verlaufsspeicer-Liste versteckt und will nimmer vorkommen. Ich krieg weder die Verlausspeicherliste geschlossen noch die Passworteingabe aktiviert.

[str]+[alt]+[ESC]geht net. Auch den XServer kann ich nimmer abschießen (?!?).

-> HardReset!!!

Wär nett wenn das jemand mal ausprobiert ob das auch klappt...

Ich war das erste mal recht beeindruckt, als ich dieses Verhalten bemerkt hab.

Seitdem weiß ich dass ich sehr behutsam hier vorgehen muss  :Smile: 

Grüße und viel Spaß bemi experimentieren

Franz

(Ich bleib trotzdem beim KDE!)

----------

## _hephaistos_

@franzf: jo, sowas kenn ich (hab ich aber jetzt *auf-holz-klopf* lange nicht mehr gehabt)

irgendwie verschluckt der konqui den focus.

bei mir half einfach auf die textkonsole zu wechseln (dh: strg+alt+f1 ging noch) und dann zurückzuwechseln oder den prozess zu killen... ^^

cheers

----------

## nic0000

 *slick wrote:*   

> Oh! Was habe ich nur mit dem Thread angerichtet... wollte ja eigentlich nur  

 Mit guten Vorsetzen ist der Weg zur Hölle gepflastert...   :Twisted Evil: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Kann sein ich bin zu blöd mir Konqueror anständig zu konfigurieren damit er genau das kann.  

 Erzähl uns lieber Sachen von dir welche wir noch nicht wussten   :Twisted Evil: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Aber manchmal möchte ich das auch einfach garnicht wissen, sondern nur das tun was ich tun möchte  

 Tut mir leid, aber dann ist Gentoo nichts für dich, denn wer Gentoo einsetzen will dann muss mann/frau ALLES können.   :Twisted Evil: 

(Ich bin heute frustriert, daher so gemein heute)

Ich finde es normal das Windows immer besser wird, denn immerhin haben sie ja auch die M$ Steuer auf alle OEM Rechner/Laptops und somit eine MENGE GELD, welche dummerweise irgendwie keinen nennenswerten Einfluß auf die Qualität zu haben scheint. Wie ist dann sonst zu erklären das eine globale ansammlung von Idioten überhaupt etwas so kompliziertes wie ein OS mit einer vielzahl an Programmen, Desktopumgebungen und Browsern überhaupt komplett ohne das Ziel PROFIT umsetzt so das es überhaupt verglichen mit dem achso tollen M$ Windows XPwasheutekaumabstürztsuperschnellist (TM) werden kann?

Keine 2¢

----------

## Erdie

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Tja, und da sind wir wieder genau am Anfangspunkt: Sobald ein Linux-System zu einem komfortablen Desktopsystem gemacht wird (und ja, ich brauche genau das, was KDE bietet und komme mit Gnome oder XFCE nicht aus), sprich der Leistungsumfang etwa dem entspricht, was XP zu leisten vermag, wird es auch genauso instabil wie XP (wobei ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, daß XP die Nase vorn hat, auch wenn mir das garnicht passt).
> 
> 

 

--> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Ich verwende in der Firma XP und zuhause Gentoo auf amd64 mit kde mit Echtzeitkernel ggf. als DAW -> sozusagen der Desktop Supergau für jeden Anwendungszweck.

Das XP stürzt in regelmäßigen Abständen dramatisch ab - und das aus unterschiedlichen zu z. Teil nachvollziebaren Gründen. Z. B. wenn das WLAN Signal sehr schwach ist und ich VPN verwende bekomme ich nachvollziebare Bluesceens. Beim Hibernaten gibt es regelmäßig Bluesceens.

Mein Gentoo ist komplett noch nie abgestürzt, bestenfalls hatte ich eine Problem mit der Grafikarte was zum Einfrieren des Desktops führte, nach Austausch der GK war das Problem verschwunden. Ein anderes mal crashte der xserver beim logout aufgrund es soundservers, ansonsten nur Geplänkel mit kleineren Bugs, die man umgehen kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz so richtig vor die Wand gefahren ist bei mir nur das XP, und das regelmäßig. UND   :Exclamation:   ich muß dabeisagen, das das XP nur für Office - Anwendungen verwendet, also praktisch nur gestreichelt wird, während ich das Linuxsystem so richtig quäle: Videoencoding, DAW, Development, CDRW, 3D Ballerspiele + Office in jeglicher Form.

Unterm Strich schneidet das XP sehr, sehr schlecht ab.

----------

## Carlo

Da der Thread schon zweckentfremdet ist...

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich brauch nur beim Mails löschen einmal zu lange auf der Taste zu bleiben, schon schmiert Kmail ab. Ich brauch nur eine Webseite anzusteuern, die ein Media-Plugin benötigt, das Konqueror nicht kennt, schon crasht er. Ark hat eigentlich noch nie wirklich funktioniert, Mplayer bringt nach jedem Frame eine Fehler-Dialogbox, weil meine Soundkarte keinen Mixer hat, Amarok hängt sich nach jedem zweiten Systemstart auf...naja, die Liste könnte man ne ganze Weile weiterführen.

 

KMail: lokal, d/imap? Bug Report?

Konqueror: Evtl. KDE Bug 127127?

Ark: Es funktioniert einwandfrei mit einzelnen Archiven. Bei mehreren sieht's schlecht aus.

Was MPlayer und Amarok angeht, klingt das, als solltest du die Soundhardware mal vernünftig konfigurieren.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich bin in letzter Zeit einfach ein bißchen gefrustet, weil ich immer mehr feststellen muß, daß die Entwicklung in die gleiche Richtung geht wie bei Microsoft (technisch gesehen natürlich nur). Immer mehr tolle Features, aber leider auch immer instabiler. Zumindest bei mir hat sich die Situation mit jeder KDE-Version deutlich verschlechtert.

 

An Features zu werkeln ist halt interessanter, als Bugs zu fixen. Und was kde.org so als .0 Release raushaut...  :Rolling Eyes:  Vielleicht zeigt dies auch nur die Grenzen dessen auf, was in diesem Umfang an derart heterogener Arbeit, zu einem Releasetermin, mit den benutzten Werkzeugen, die Ausgewogenheit der Produktqualität betreffend, erreichbar ist.

 *ro wrote:*   

> stabilere Applikationen ... kmobiletools stürzt gelegentlich ab, der DCOP-Server haut nicht fehlerfrei hin

 

Deine Bug Reports?

 *ro wrote:*   

> und manchmal verschwindet unter KDE ganz einfach die Kontrolleiste - für einen User/Anwender ist das nicht weniger Schlimm wie ein Bluescreen (wenn keine Daten verloren gehn)

 

Wenn Kicker stirbt ist das nun wirklich kein Beinbruch und die Situation hat sich in dem Fall auch schon merklich verbessert. Üblicherweise ist es ein Applet, das Kicker mit in dem Abgrund reißt. Beispiel: Lautstärkeregeler-Applet nutzen und /etc/init.d/alsasound stop...

Wie schon gesagt: Ohne Bug Reports und aussagekräftige Backtraces gibt's kaum Abhilfe.

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, das stimmt so nicht ganz: Es ist bei mir schon mehrmals vorgekommen, dass sich der X-Server verabschiedet hat und den Rest des Systems mit in den Abgrund gezogen hat. Ok, das war mit den tollen ATI-Treibern (ja, wer experimentelle Software benutzt, ist selber schuld), aber die Trennung von GUI und Betriebssystem ist nicht so streng, wie sie sein sollte... Der X-Server ist leider schon fast ein eigenes Betriebssystem...

 

Daß X immer noch mit root Rechten läuft, ist ein Problem. Die Verwendung von Erweiterungen, die noch nicht unbedingt so ausgetestet und entwanzt sind (damage, composite), ist der Stabilität auch nicht zuträglich. Dazu das leidige Treiberproblem.  :Sad: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also ich muß misterjack zustimmen. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist Konqueror in seiner Funktion als Browser zu tief in KDE verankert. Man müßte die Filemanager- und Browserkomponente besser voneinander trennen. Genau das stört mich. Ich möchte nicht meine "Filemanager-Bookmarks" von einem ftp-, sftp- oder whatever-server als Bookmarks im "Browser". Ich möchte nicht das sich beim Klick auf z.B. ein Video der "Standard-Player" von KDE öffnet, ich möchte einen Download-Dialog. Das sind genau die Gründe warum ich firefox verwende.

 

Die Bookmarks könnten genausogut profilabhängig implementiert sein. Das ist kein Argument, Konqueror in zwei Anwendungen aufzuspalten. Den Download-Dialog kriegst du, wenn du die Dateizuordnungen entsprechend konfigurierst.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Kleiner Crash-Test:

 

 :Arrow:  KDE Bug 102464

----------

## energyman76b

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) du magst keinen Firefox
> 
> 

 

nö, ich sehe nur nicht, was an firefox so überragend sein soll. Firefox hat die gleiche Krankheit wie ubuntu - no bevor er überhaupt da war, wurde er schon mächtig gehyped.

Und so toll, wie viele ihn darstellen, ist er wirklich nicht. Einfach nur ein browser wie zwei dutzend andere.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) du bist anscheinend KDE-'Fanboy'
> 
> 

 

ah ja. KDE kritisieren ist ok, Unsinn über KDE verbreiten auch, aber wenn man KDE verteidigt oder sagt, was man daran gut findet, ist man ein 'fanboy'. Wo blieb eigentlich diese Feststellung bei den firefox-'fanboys'?

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) du hast andere Vorlieben wie Programme wann/was/warum/wie machen sollten
> 
> 

 

dat stimmt. Da widersprech ich auch nicht. Aber ich renn auch nicht dauernd rum und erzähl allen wie scheiße gnome oder firefox ist, so wie andere bei jeder Gelegenheit über KDE herziehen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich möcht auch mal motzen  :Very Happy: 

Und zwar an den Admins rummotzen  :Wink: 

Die Entwicklung dieses Threads hat nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Post zu tun und widerspricht damit der Forenregel Nummero 10:

 *Quote:*   

> 10. Nur ein Thema pro Thread. Mehr als ein Thema in einem Thread erschwert es die Problemlösung gezielt zu erarbeiten. Artfremde Themen also bitte in einem seperaten Thread behandeln.

 

Wann wird also dieser Flamewar abgespalten und in einen eigenen Thread geführt?

@alle Flammenkrieger

Schön, dass ihr euch die Zeit nehmen könnt ausführlich das eine oder andere Programm zu zerfleischen. Aber wäre es nicht viel produktiver gewesen die Zeit für einen entsprechenden Bugreport aufzuwenden? Oder glaubt Ihr dass die Entwickler jeden Flamewar durchlesen nur um festzustellen wo Probleme in der Software vorhanden sind? Oder hofft ihr gar, dass sich durch gegenseitiges zerfleischen und miesreden die Software über Nacht von selber korrigiert?

Just my 2 Cents

STiGMaTa

----------

## nic0000

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Aber wäre es nicht viel produktiver gewesen die Zeit für einen entsprechenden Bugreport aufzuwenden?

 Nein, Bugreports sind (unbezahlte) Arbeit und sich in einem Flamewar zu bewähren eine patriotische Pflicht eines KDErsianers/GNOMEersianers/XPelers oder Konsolaners.

----------

## think4urs11

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> nö, ich sehe nur nicht, was an firefox so überragend sein soll....Einfach nur ein browser wie zwei dutzend andere.

 

Genau das ist doch der Punkt.

Es ist ein Programm das das tut wofür es geschaffen wurde, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Es ist erweiterbar bis hin zum Andocken einer admin-tauglichen Kaffeemaschine für die die das möchten und gut isses.

Wozu sich darüber großartig Pro/Contras an den Kopf werfen?

Jeder halbwegs intelligenzbewehrte User -und das gestehe ich JEDEM zu der in der Lage war/ist Gentoo zu installieren- kann sich nacheinander alle Browser ansehen und den für sich passenden nehmen; sei das nun Opera oder Links oder für die ganz harten netcat.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   3) du bist anscheinend KDE-'Fanboy' 
> 
> ah ja. KDE kritisieren ist ok, Unsinn über KDE verbreiten auch, aber wenn man KDE verteidigt oder sagt, was man daran gut findet, ist man ein 'fanboy'. Wo blieb eigentlich diese Feststellung bei den firefox-'fanboys'?

 

Du hast mich nicht verstanden - lies mal meinen anderen Beitrag.

Ich bin gegen jede Art von (mehr oder weniger fantischem) 'Fan-Brauchtum'. Das mag ja noch angehen für Fans des lokalen  Fußball/Zwergen-Weitwurf/Highspeed-Häkel/sonstwas-Vereins aber ansonsten ist das schlicht völlig überflüssige Zeitverschwendung und nervt *jeden*, incl. der 'fanboys' selbst - nämlich dann wenn sie auf welche aus dem anderen Lager treffen; irgendwann wird selbst den Hardcorejüngern die Streiterei zu blöde (bis zum nächsten Anlaß).

Was kommt denn 'hinten' dabei raus? Genau, nühschde

Weswegen ich dich speziell ansprach lag schlicht und einfach an 1) aus meinem vorherigen Post  :Wink: 

@ALL:

Von mir angesprochen sollten sich dadurch alle anderen Rum-Frotzler im Thread aber ebenfalls.

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   4) du hast andere Vorlieben wie Programme wann/was/warum/wie machen sollten 
> 
> dat stimmt. Da widersprech ich auch nicht. Aber ich renn auch nicht dauernd rum und erzähl allen wie scheiße gnome oder firefox ist, so wie andere bei jeder Gelegenheit über KDE herziehen.

 

Äh nein? Und wie war das noch mit deiner Firefox-Kritik und Gnome-Kritik weiter oben im Thread?   :Twisted Evil: 

Und auf Microsoft rumhauen ... well ... wers braucht, aber dafür gab es doch dachte ich das heise-Forum?

Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner STiGMaTa_ch an und mosere auch über die Admins die neuerdings solche Flamethreads zulassen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## energyman76b

da haben andere angefangen  :Wink: 

apropos bugreports: stolper ich über einen bug, melde ich den auch. 

Dummerweise stolper ich häufiger über gentoo-spezifische Ungreimtheiten, denn KDE Probleme  :Wink: 

Ihr seht: man kann flamewars führen und trotzdem bugreports schreiben... die macht man dann in den Pausen, wo man auf die Reaktionen der anderen wartet

----------

## Erdie

Mein Gott - sich hier über flamewars aufzuregen ist IMHO albern. DAS soll ein flamewar sein? Darunter verstehe ich was anderes und wenns Spass macht, warum denn nicht? Muß alles produktiv und optimiert sein? Ausserdem sind wir hier in einem Diskussionsforum. Das ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied. Wer eine Lösung für ein Problem sucht, schaut nicht in einem Diskussionsforum sondern in ein Supportforum, insofern sollte es auch niemanden irreführen, daß hier eine kleines Bisschen geflamed wird. Also nichts für ungut ..

----------

## misterjack

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> da haben andere angefangen 

 

zu einem streit gehören zwei, egal wer angefangen hat

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> Wer eine Lösung für ein Problem sucht, schaut nicht in einem Diskussionsforum sondern in ein Supportforum

 

Das klingt interessant! Kannst Du mir mir einen Link schicken, wo ich das offizielle deutsche/englische Gentoo Supportforum finde? (Ich dachte eigentlich das hier wäre das Support Forum!?) Vielleicht bin ich ja falsch hier!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Erdie

Wie wäre es hier mit?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-28.html

Wir befinden und in der Unterkategorie "Diskussionsforum", also hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewforum-f-52.html

Erdie

----------

## Inte

Hätte ich bloß nicht meine Signatur verändert.  :Rolling Eyes:  Am Ende bin ich noch an der Diskussion schuld.  :Wink: 

----------

## sohalt

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Am Düsseldorfer HBf auf den U-Bahnstegen wird Werbung an die Wand projeziert. Das geschieht auch mittels WinXP. Das erklärt dann auch die gelegentlichen Ausfälle. Habe da auch schon nen riesen Bluescreen auf der Wand gesehen... 
> 
> hihi das ken ich bei uns in der schweiz haben die ne tolle Idee gehabt -  in einem teil der Nordwestschweiz haben die Busse mit Flachbildschirmen die Herbung oder zumteil auch infos über die nächste Haltstelle und so zeigen ^^ naja   nur das Problem is das es mehr bluescreen giebt als  nützliche Infos ^^ ich denk  das liegt aber nit nur an xp alleine ^^ bei diesen erschüterungen macht da kaum eine HD lange mit. - selbeschuld wen die so ein groses xp haben das nicht auf eine flashcard past ^^.
> 
> Liebe Grüsse 
> ...

 Das kenn ich irgendwo her. Bei uns haben manche Busse auch einen Flachbildschirm mit nächsten haltestellen, Uhr und sowas. Das läuft auch alles auf Windows. Eine Zeit lang war da immer ein Fehler das irgendwas mit dem Grafiktreiber nicht so ist wie es soll   :Laughing: 

----------

